# Adrienne Albert - Dog Tales



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Adrienne Albert is a contemporary American composer who has worked with Stravinsky (no less!) and Bernstein and now works as a composer on commission.

I wanted to post this work of hers: 'Dog Tales' for piano, clarinet and flute, because it is a lovely piece (not 'atonal' so please give it a chance and a listen!). Here are her notes for the how it came about:



> When _Palisades Virtuos_ commissioned me to compose a work for their November 2014 concerti, I was told that the theme of the concert was "Music Borne out of Adversity". Another holocaust piece, I thought? Or maybe something to do with Ebola? Oh no. Too depressing. How was I to know that, at that exact time, my rescue dog, Dodger, would run away from a friend's home miles from where we live. Frightened and trying to find his way back home, he ended up even further away.
> 
> Good fortune smiled down upon us! A kind and generous dog lover found him and held him in his car until we made our way to pick up this tired animal who was totally dehydrated and exhausted from running miles to who-knows-where. Those who know Los Angeles and the enormous distances between places and the number of cars know that this little creature had to cross many four-to-six lane boulevards and streets before his little legs could carry him no further. As Tennessee Williams said "the kindness of strangers" was, in this case, what saved my precious dog. To the homeless lady who held him, to my friend who drove me to him, and to the man who kept him safe in his car, I forever thank them, wherever they are.


----------

